# General Topics > Member of the Month >  MOTW - Aug 25 - Sep 3 2013 - Gail (Kueluck)

## Jen

Congratulations to this weeks Member of the Week!!

Don't forget guys - send in more nominations either by going here http://www.frogforum.net/member-week...ead-first.html    or sending me a PM

----------


## Carlos

Congrats Gail, a very deserving MOTW  :Big Applause:  !

----------


## Gail

Thanks, but I don't know about the deserving part.  :Smile:

----------


## Lynn

Hi Gail,
This is _way overdue  for you_ 
I'm looking forward to this . It's great !
Fondly, Lynn

----------


## Heather

Yay!!! Congrats!  :Smile:

----------


## N3XU5

Congratulations Gail. Everyone break the wine bottles. jk

----------


## Jen

*Monday*, tell us all about you! We know you obviously like amphibians, but we want to know about the rest of your life. Details about you, your life, hobbies, families, past times, favorite colors, poems you have written etc etc....just use this post to brag/boast/bore us how you please.

----------


## Gail

OK folks, I'm 53 years old so we got several years to cover.  Grab your favorite drink, reading glasses and here we go.

I was born in Chilton WI 5-17-60.  It's a farming community, so I'm really just a small town girl and like it that way.  Big cities make my head hurt with all the noise and the masses of people, keep it simple is my way of life.  As a kid I was a tom-boy, climbing trees, going up ladders then jumping off the garage roof, looking for critters of any kind as long as it had 4 legs or less, just playing in dirt and having a blast at it.  As a young girl my Daddy (who passed away when I was 11) would take me trapping with him to gather the furs, go on trips to the swamp to find the good deer hunting sites, and fishing at the fair grounds and out on lake Winnebago.  I LOVE a good fish fry in WI as long as it's fresh perch. MMMMMMM.  And during the winter let’s not forget those wonderful weekends taking the snow mobiles out and riding the trails and zipping across the frozen lake.

As a teen things really didn't change much.  Hiking, camping and looking for critters once again played a big part in my life.  Short story, well maybe not so short.  I must have been 13 or so, but I was riding my bike around town and saw some boys poking a stick at something.  When I checked it out it was a rat.  I biked home, got a box and “saved” the rat from the boys torture, while doing so one of the boys got bit.  Served him right thought this 13 year old girl.  Well I brought the rat home, which moved kinda slow and didn't really look all that healthy, but what does a 13 year old know.  So I let it go under the house.  Well the next thing you know is there's a cop at the house cause the boy ratted, get it, “ratted” on me about being bit and me bringing the rat home.  Let’s just say that back in the day parents didn't have “time out”, corporal punishment was put into place.  Lesson learned, next time someone gets bit by my rescue, eliminate the one who's doing the torturous act.

OK, so at 16 I started to date in high school and married my high school sweetheart when I was 19.  LOL  Now that was a big mistake, but after 6 years of marriage (if you can call it that) I woke up and declared that I will not tolerate the abuse and got out, and get out I did.  After the divorce I went shopping, saw a really cute outfit on a poster.  The poster was at the United States Navy recruiting office.  Why not?  I'm single, no ties, what have I got to lose.

Age 25 I joined the USN and loved it!!  Something I recommend every one, and I mean everyone should do.  Finish high school, then join the armed services, then if you choose college so be it or continue to serve in the greatest military in the world.  While serving in Alaska on a small island called Adak (closer to Russia than US soil) I met my soul-mate TJ.  We did 3.5 years in Alaska,(I got out after 4 years since our rates conflicted and I didn't want to be seperated),then a few more years in Washington State.  Our government decided to do away with his job (he was a WT Weapons Technician) and at that point there was nothing else he wanted to do.  So we took the money and moved to NC (his home state). Back then we loved going to the State Parks in WA.  This state is so beautiful and we miss it bunches.  Especially when it gets over 90 degrees here in NC.  I hate hot weather.

As of today, I still love the outdoors, hiking, kayaking, working in the yard, camping & looking for critters.  Building snake cages, and putting together vivs give me great pleasure.  I also enjoy a glass of  wine now and then, and my favorite is Native Vine in Lexington NC, also enjoy the Slightly Askewed in Elkin NC.   I love comedy movies & love to laugh.  That’s why I married TJ, he makes me laugh a lot.  Sometimes without even trying.  I'm going on 26 years with the same wonderful man I met in Alaska, and if I could clone him, I would be a multimillionaire.  He's IS the perfect husband.  I’m also going on 15 years of employment with a promotional products company as their credit manager.  The owner calls me the bulldog because I don't back down to those who slack in paying their invoices.  He once heard me say “I'm so sorry to hear about the passing of your wife...........but when can I expect payment on this invoice”.  Some may say this is cold-hearted, but it's my job and I plan on keeping it.  

I'm not a big socializer, my friends are few and I can count them on one hand, but they are for life.  My BFF is my husband TJ and I wish more wives could say the same thing.  My friend and neighbor is crazy.  Certifiable?  Maybe, but she's a real hoot to be with & it's nice having a friend live right next door tat shares the same love of critters.
Life accomplishments? Noble Peace-prize. NOT. Published writings. NOPE. Recorded music or video. Does YouTube count? But, I have served my country and stand behind all the rights of the Constitution, I support Christian organizations, have not received a parking ticket, moving violation or been in jail, I get along with family and in-laws, and love myself so others can also. 

And the most important thing is my life is Jesus Christ.  He is my Lord and Savior and if you don't know him, you REALLY should check Him out.  We have been to Haiti for missions and helped with Operation Blessings after Katrina hit in LA, and seeing the things my Savior can do is amazing.

----------


## Carlos

Thanks for sharing your story and having served in the USN Gail  :Big Applause:  !  Got couple laughs reading about the rat, parking tickets, and certifiable neighbor  :Big Grin:  !

----------


## Jen

*Tuesday*, tell us about your amphibians. How you came to keep them, mistakes/learning curves, species kept, breedings, how you found Frog Forum etc....we heard enough about you on Monday, let us hear about them frogs!

----------


## Gail

I have loved frogs, toads & salamanders for as long as I can remember.  Also love the lizards, turtles, snakes & most fuzzies but those are other forums.  Here's a few short moments of childhood memories.

First trip to the swamp, got out of the car and the ground moved.  It was covered in tiny toads and wood frogs.  Mom - don't touch them, they'll give you warts.  Daddy - it's OK, you can pick them up, this went back and forth for several minutes.  I think they did this so I wouldn't try to bring home a car full of  frogs & toads.  It didn't work.

As a young kid I remember finding two toads in amplexus, and I asked my Daddy what was going on, he said they were giving a piggy back rides.  

I went down to the stream and caught about 25 bull frogs, put them in an old aquarium for the day, watched them for a while then let them go.  When my Daddy got home and heard about this he said, show me where.  So we headed back down to the stream to catch some, but didn't find a single one.  Good thing we didn't, he planned on eating them.  I was a very disappointed little girl.

When married in WI I would take a bucket and collect the toads in the yard as I mowed, the X would not allow me to have them in the house, so they were my outside buddies.

No amphibians on Adak AK.  Sad years of my life.

In NC there is an abundance of amphibians here, and I love it.  How did I get to where I am now with them you ask?  Well back in early summer 2011 my neighbor was on vacation and I was watching her cats and home.  I looked into the rain barrel and there were tons, and I mean tons of tadpoles.  She thought they were mosquito larva.  So I gathered up a few a tads (50) and talked TJ into getting a set up.  $60.00 later we have a 10 gallon set up for 50 tads.  Long story short. Cope's Gray Tree Frog (Hyla chrysoscelis), 3 tads didn't make it, and once fully morphed all but 3 were released.  Now we hear them calling all summer long.  The 3 I had kept were also released the next year.  They were always looking of a way out.   As for my toads, I would go down to the pond and collect tiny toadlets, raise them up to a good size then release them back into the wild.  Figure it might give them a fighting chance to survive.  Plus I've kept a few, but then also released some adults.  If they come out at night and are constantly looking for a way out I release them back into the wild.  To me this says they are not happy with their surroundings.  But if they just kinda hang out on the logs and watch the world go by, eat when something crawls by them, or check out the food dish, and don't hunker down when I put my hand in, then they are keepers.  I  had my original tank set up with just plants growing and thought, this needs something else.  I was going to put a praying mantis in it, but then I saw the AGTF and said, perfect.  The Whites Tree Frog's came to be because of reading the threads on FF.  Hetfield is the one who really peaked my interest in them.  He was a loved little frog and I just hope mine are around as long as he was.

Did you know that all toads are frogs, but not all frogs are toads.  I read this on the internet when searching frog care so it MUST to true.

In keeping my frogs, I try to keep it as close as possible to their natural environment.  I use rainwater only, buy moss from Josh's Frogs and my roaches come from Feeder Source.  I also feed moths, wax worms, butter worms & crickets.  I'm going to start using fruit flies for the AGTF, Vern seems to love the tiny things on the glass.  All of the frogs/toads are good eaters, poopers, shedders and soakers.  I'm truly blessed with a pretty healthy group of amphibians.

----------


## Gail

Happy you got a few laughs outta this.  To much sadness & anger in the world. Make one person laugh a day to make it a successful one.


> Thanks for sharing your story and having served in the USN Gail  !  Got couple laughs reading about the rat, parking tickets, and certifiable neighbor  !

----------


## Carlos

Thanks for interesting reads Gail!  I like your way of deciding between releasers and keepers, very logical  :Big Grin:  .  Hum, you did not come across any frogs in Alaska?  They do have few of them: http://www.adfg.alaska.gov/static/ed..._and_toads.pdf .  Wood frogs can actually freeze their body and thaw themselves out as weather conditions change to survive Winter  :Smile:  !

----------


## Jen

Hi Gail!  Very interesting read so far!   and I completely agree  -  any day where I can make someone else laugh or smile is a success to me also!!

I hope you don't mind, I am posting tomorrow's heading a few hours early as I have a hectic morning coming up and I don't want to run out of time! Especially considering this is one of the most favorite parts of MOTW! 


*Wednesday*, show and tell. Wow us with your pictures/videos/sound clips.

----------


## Gail

We were stationed on a small island out in the aleutian chain, no reptiles or amphibians.


> Thanks for interesting reads Gail!  I like your way of deciding between releasers and keepers, very logical  .  Hum, you did not come across any frogs in Alaska?  They do have few of them: http://www.adfg.alaska.gov/static/ed..._and_toads.pdf .  Wood frogs can actually freeze their body and thaw themselves out as weather conditions change to survive Winter  !

----------


## Gail

I'm not going to post captions next to the pic, just their living space, then the critter. All critters are now in my care except the Cope's.  They were released last fall.  The people, well that's just me and TJ.  Here ya go.

----------


## Gail

Flickr: The Hills of NC's Photostream  here's the link to my Flickr site if you want to check out more of our pics

Living room 2013 - YouTube  and here's a video of our "living" room.

----------


## Carlos

Hi Gail; thanks for sharing photos and videos with us  :Smile:  .  Your Cope's and Morph are very cool and my favorites.  

Watched videos too and saw funny one with humans/canoe  :Big Grin:  and scary one using Jeep to pull rock  :Mad:  .  Chains sometimes break and hurt people and things with brutal recoil.  Do you still own it?  I got a Toyota FJ Cruiser myself and once owned a 1990 Wrangler and previously couple 4x4 Ford pick-ups. :Embarrassment:  .

----------


## Heather

Good morning, Gail  :Smile: . It's so nice to finally hear more about you. 

I remember the days we raised our toad tads together awhile back  :Smile: . Yours look great! We released our babies when big enough to fend for themselves. So much fun raising them  :Smile: .

Great photos and tanks! Your amphibian and snake kids all look so happy  :Smile: . I loved the video of your living room.

My husband said he loves your tractor, ha ha! He was telling me which model it is, lol! He asked if you have a farm?

Which are your favorite frogs/toads if you had to choose? 

Heath  :Smile:

----------


## Gail

Yes we still have the 1979 CJ-5, but don't take it out as much as we would like to.  She'll be getting a new paint job hopefully in the next few weeks, now if only the gas prices would go down.


> Hi Gail; thanks for sharing photos and videos with us  .  Your Cope's and Morph are very cool and my favorites.  
> 
> Watched videos too and saw funny one with humans/canoe  and scary one using Jeep to pull rock  .  Chains sometimes break and hurt people and things with brutal recoil.  Do you still own it?  I got a Toyota FJ Cruiser myself and once owned a 1990 Wrangler and previously couple 4x4 Ford pick-ups. .

----------


## Gail

Sad to say it's not ours, we visited some old USN buddies in IA this past June and went to the JD plant for a tour. Not a farmer by profession, but it is in my bloodline. And I can honestly say I enjoy the smell of cow manure. Yup, I like cow poo and I'm not ashamed to say so.  :Big Grin:  As for my favorite amphibian that I keep, it would have to be Rufus, my Fowlers toad; he is my tried and true, never fails me. (now watch me get home and find him dead in the tank). :Crushed:  But my all time fav amphibian would have to be the Japanese toad (_Bufo japonicus_), just have to figure out how to get some here. 



> Good morning, Gail . It's so nice to finally hear more about you. 
> 
> I remember the days we raised our toad tads together awhile back . Yours look great! We released our babies when big enough to fend for themselves. So much fun raising them .
> 
> Great photos and tanks! Your amphibian and snake kids all look so happy . I loved the video of your living room.
> 
> My husband said he loves your tractor, ha ha! He was telling me which model it is, lol! He asked if you have a farm?
> 
> Which are your favorite frogs/toads if you had to choose? 
> ...

----------


## Heather

Lol! No worries, so does my hubby (pinching my nose, lol!) . He grew up doing a bit of farming on the side. 

The toads definitely have personality, don't they? We loved our big old fella we had years ago. He used to sit in his food bowl waiting for dinner  :Smile: . Funny!

I've never seen a Japanese toad, but not you've sparked my interest so I'll have to check it out.

----------


## Gail

Huge toad I found in bushes - YouTube  they are amazing creatures.


> Lol! No worries, so does my hubby (pinching my nose, lol!) . He grew up doing a bit of farming on the side. 
> 
> The toads definitely have personality, don't they? We loved our big old fella we had years ago. He used to sit in his good bowl waiting for dinner . Funny!
> 
> I've never seen a Japanese toad, but not you've sparked my interest so I'll have to check it out.

----------


## Heather

Very cool!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Carlos

The Japanese Giant Toad are quite a sight  :Smile:  !

----------


## Gail

This is my "dream" toad, just gotta figure out how to get some to the states.  Any ideas how?? 


> The Japanese Giant Toad are quite a sight  !

----------


## Carlos

> This is my "dream" toad, just gotta figure out how to get some to the states.  Any ideas how??


Well, I've never imported a toad from overseas; but have been involved is several fish importations from Thailand, Singapore and Malaysia.  Simplest thing is to get one from distributor here... but guess there is none.

Second easiest IMO would be to have someone you know is visiting Japan bring you one back.  If legal to collect in there; a single pet can be flied in as long as airline OKs before hand and the animal is not in CITES (it's not).  

The third is a bit complicate and would require a "group buy" of sorts.  Importing an animal requires expensive permits and paper work, a transhipment licence, air freight, etc.  Obviously will need a frog knowing contact to handle collection, US customs paperwork, and shipment in Japan.  It's not a simple thing; but can and has been done before.  Only way to do so is to get a large number of them (3-4 dozen at least), so that all those extra costs are then divided among all buyers and brought down to a reasonable level.  Still, that could easily become the $100 toad... or more  :EEK!:  !

Hum... forgot about Samurai Japan.  Currently frog breeders and distributors are importing Pacmans from them... maybe one could bring us some toadlets as part of their shipment.  Sorry I'm not the bringer of good news, personally would like one too  :Smile:  !

----------


## Gail

I acutally have a very dear close friend from Japan who now lives in the States and she was talking about going back to visit next spring.  She already said she would bring some back for me. 


> Well, I've never imported a toad from overseas; but have been involved is several fish importations from Thailand, Singapore and Malaysia.  Simplest thing is to get one from distributor here... but guess there is none.
> 
> Second easiest IMO would be to have someone you know is visiting Japan bring you one back.  If legal to collect in there; a single pet can be flied in as long as airline OKs before hand and the animal is not in CITES (it's not).  
> 
> The third is a bit complicate and would require a "group buy" of sorts.  Importing an animal requires expensive permits and paper work, a transhipment licence, air freight, etc.  Obviously will need a frog knowing contact to handle collection, US customs paperwork, and shipment in Japan.  It's not a simple thing; but can and has been done before.  Only way to do so is to get a large number of them (3-4 dozen at least), so that all those extra costs are then divided among all buyers and brought down to a reasonable level.  Still, that could easily become the $100 toad... or more  !
> 
> Hum... forgot about Samurai Japan.  Currently frog breeders and distributors are importing Pacmans from them... maybe one could bring us some toadlets as part of their shipment.  Sorry I'm not the bringer of good news, personally would like one too  !

----------


## Lynn

"_Life accomplishments? Noble Peace-prize. NOT. Published writings. NOPE. Recorded music or video. Does YouTube count? But, I have served my country and stand behind all the rights of the Constitution, I support Christian organizations, have not received a parking ticket, moving violation or been in jail, I get along with family and in-laws, and love myself so others can also._ "

Wow ... Why am I not surprised !
Gail, Very enjoyable thread ! It's so nice to get to know you .... more  :Smile: 
Best , Lynn

----------


## Gail

Thanks Lynn, it's been kinda fun to do this.

----------


## Carlos

> I acutally have a very dear close friend from Japan who now lives in the States and she was talking about going back to visit next spring.  She already said she would bring some back for me.





> Thanks Lynn, it's been kinda fun to do this.


Good Gail, if she brings more than you are willing to keep I got first dibs  :Smile:  !  Will continue checking on possible sources; I find them so regal and dignified  :Cool:  !  Agree with you, doing the MOTW stuff is fun  :Big Grin:  !

----------


## Gail

Carlos, you'll have to be second on the list.  There's another member that I've talked to about getting these.  She is also looking for resources for getting them state side.

----------


## Hypnotic

Congratulations!  :Smile:  Was an intresting read!

----------


## Carlos

> Yes we still have the 1979 CJ-5, but don't take it out as much as we would like to.  She'll be getting a new paint job hopefully in the next few weeks, now if only the gas prices would go down.


What mileage you guys get?  I'm getting 21 in highway and around 19 in town; but have a Heart attack every time I refill it from 1/4-1/5 empty tank and the pump hits over $50.00  :Mad:  !

----------


## Gail

Thanks.


> Congratulations!  Was an intresting read!

----------


## Gail

Overall is 12-15 mpg, there's no way to put an overdrive transmission in the CJ.  And we have a 21 gallon tank, so you're talking over $70 to fill her up.  Yup, she's a pig but we love her.  She's getting a new paint job next summer, Durabak OD green on the outside.  We wanted to do it this summer, but just haven't found a place to do it in.  


> What mileage you guys get?  I'm getting 21 in highway and around 19 in town; but have a Heart attack every time I refill it from 1/4-1/5 empty tank and the pump hits over $50.00  !

----------


## Patsy

Congrats on MOTW, It was great to get to know you better! I finally got to view all your pictures and LOVED the video of your front room. You're tanks all look beautiful, thanks for sharing with us.

----------


## Crystal

I had to delete my post nominating Gail again cuz I've been otherwise engaged and didn't realize, or think to look 1st.  SO GLAD to get to know her better, and none of it is a surprise. 

Except that there was a bucket on the deck at work last summer or the one before and it had things swimming in it.  I thought it was mosquitoes and we had a mosquito-borne illness outbreak in MA at the time.  The cook dumped them out into road and now I wish I'd looked closer.  Don't think it was mosquito larvae.  So there's a lesson and something I'd never let happen again.  Helping even in MOTW thread!  Imagine that.  And taking in teeny toads to keep them safe while they grow is such a wonderful idea.  That your husband is cool with it is awesome.  

And you guys look so happy.  <3  

All the help and reassurance with Banjo was priceless.  Thank you.

----------


## Gail

Gee thanks Crystal for the kind words.  I just do what I gotta do to help those who choose to tend to the needs of the toads; they are my favorite non-fuzzy critter.  And TJ, my husband so cool about all my critters.  He’ll fix dinner while I get bugs ready for the toads, WTF’s, AGTF’s and snakes (if it’s their day).  He also watches out for them and looks in the viv’s once in awhile, but weapons are more his thing.

----------


## Hypnotic

Haha, it's the other way around here, I'm the pet lover and my girlfriend is the weapons freak.  :Big Grin:  Also, I'm not sure if your submitting your pictures to picture of the week, but you should!
This one is my favourite by far!

----------


## Crystal

That really is a good pic.  And I think I have those plants, bought from Lowe's, called silver something I forget but I looked it up to make sure it was safe.  They're kinda getting destroyed but easily replaceable.  

Paul is definitely all about his right to carry, but I have no idea if there's a gun in the house cuz I told him not to tell me.  There is a big knife in our dish drainer tho.  He's getting better about them, looks in the tank and when Greta's outside, stops to check her out.  Actually, he's looking to see which one it is, because Hans has been missing for a while and he knows I'm worried.  

I just fed the girls a feast of worms, then went outside to look around but saw no one.  I think the draw (for me) with frogs and obviously toads in particular, is how super fragile they are.  It's near impossible not to want to keep them safe.  Love reptiles too tho.  Particularly box turtles.  I don't know why, I just do.  If I could get Banjo and Uki fitted for shells, that would be the best thing ever.

----------


## Gail

Thanks you, I've got soooo many pictures, sometimes it's hard to pick one out.


> Haha, it's the other way around here, I'm the pet lover and my girlfriend is the weapons freak.  Also, I'm not sure if your submitting your pictures to picture of the week, but you should!
> This one is my favourite by far!

----------


## Gail

Then you would have loved this little one.  Adults show up in the yard quite often, but my neighbor brought me this one from his yard.  




> Love reptiles too tho.  Particularly box turtles.  I don't know why, I just do.  If I could get Banjo and Uki fitted for shells, that would be the best thing ever.

----------


## Crystal

> Then you would have loved this little one.  Adults show up in the yard quite often, but my neighbor brought me this one from his yard.


Ahhhh! Knockin me over with cuteness.  I love the way they eat.  Every year I asked for a turtle for Christmas as a kid and finally got one but didn't know proper care and he only lived a few years.  I miss Angus so much and I feel so sorry that I failed him. He was so sweet.  You can't really get them now, the poor things.  I'm glad they're thriving down there.  Here we have big snapping turtles but I've always been partial to land dwellers.  Too cute, just too cute.

----------

